# BERLIN!



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Berlin*, one of the world's most stunning cities...though often underrated. 
In this thread I'm going to show you how awesome Germany's capital really is. The city has so much to offer, that I will post everything in several parts.
Comments are very welcome, but please don't post your pictures of Berlin, until I am finished with mine (that might take a few days).
Please enjoy!:cheers:

*Part 1*:
Reichstag, Potsdamer Platz, Museum Island...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/547516765/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/razorclock/3616002103/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/547608854/in/set-72157600355255163/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3513701920/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/move_lachine/455669850/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2821875117









http://www.flickr.com/photos/razorclock/3621210221/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivor-linington/3553039085/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben-sci/3595085490/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/razorclock/3624793868/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georg69de/sets/72157594488870741/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/linyc/sets/72157603632833915









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/sets/72157603811066640/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonask/sets/72157600018556922/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlos_seo/sets/72157604766684869/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/razvanorendovici/sets/72157606609733289/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/1640639/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/sets/72157612010724853/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/sets/7215760398983605/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobilg/sets/72157602207197258/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonask/3344535191/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonask/3341543213/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/3409642390/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/3408866565/in/photostream/


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

WOW. These brilliant pictures make me want to visit Berlin.
Good job. Keep it up. :applause:


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

The city that rules all cities! :bow:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

A great collection! Keep it up


----------



## fri (May 2, 2009)

Exactly, Berlin IS underrated. Great photos!


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

^^ Maybe it is, but not on Polish SSC forums.
We have new Berlin treads appearing regurarly for last 
couple of years. 
In fact, visiting Berlin became for some of us like a sport 
helping to keep one's mind fit.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

ok that was the touristy part... good quality pics though.
I'm curious about what follows!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys! 
Funny how 6 people, of 7 people having watched this thread so far, wrote a reply.XD Awesome quota.
Now it's 7 out of 8!

@VicFontane
We'll see, we'll see...  I'll soon proceed.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Part 2*
Berlin's Jewish past and now, Oranienburgerstraße, Alexanderplatz...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3432016790/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3432015982/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/2410797801/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3578294122/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabboo/2324508083/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pensiero/3347109668/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2763905666/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okaitis/2293268015/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/midori1279/376909088/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steinsky/2124218113/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skyvillain_events/2442818888/in/set-72157604735287886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/missagentcooper/3255393411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/3379779054/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunside/2788260760/in/set-72157607292003664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hireen/848207156/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dacitydrifter/3365167693/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klarakristina/1428627461/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theproctors/2807005886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peacecorrespondent/2069529224/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/2272846802/in/set-72157600058750831/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

oh my god!! <33

What a fantastic collection! 

Unbelievable! 
Breathtaking!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for the nice Berlin photo-thread Tiaren :cheers: very nice


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

:applause: Nothing but stunning shots; but this one is simply breathtaking.
I never saw a picture of Sony-Center catching its atmosphere so well.



Tiaren said:


> *Berlin*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

great!!

I'm going to visit Berlin next week :banana:


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I envy everyone who is in this city right now, I want to be there again so bad! 

The pics are awesome and do justice to this marvellous city, like I always say, I had the oportunity to spend the best months of my life there and that's why these threads bring back so many good memories.

Well, anyway, I might drop by in January, not the best time, but it's what I've got, right?


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! 

@Schmidt
Then I really hope for you to be there again soon! And you have to take loooots of photos again. Berlin is changing so fast...


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

oh my god. this is amazing. how do you manage to take such great photos? i want to learn it one day!

i was in Berlin last week... and i miss it soooo much  i want to go back badly! i actually prefer Berlin over London!! 

hey, you have any pictures of that street with kadewe and all that (forgot the name  sorry)?? i loved that street sooo much!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

City of Rain said:


> oh my god. this is amazing. how do you manage to take such great photos? i want to learn it one day!
> 
> i was in Berlin last week... and i miss it soooo much  i want to go back badly! i actually prefer Berlin over London!!
> 
> hey, you have any pictures of that street with kadewe and all that (forgot the name  sorry)?? i loved that street sooo much!


The Kurfürstendamm aka Kudamm?  Of course this will be part of the picture tour too.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

The KaDeWe ist on Tauentzienstrasse / Wittenbergplatz.


----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

AMAZING CITY !!!!!

Regards.


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Fantastic photos, especially the ones shot at dusk!

Waiting for the next parts.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

GREAT selection, Tiaren, as always! Thank you!


----------



## Luo (Aug 5, 2007)

:applause: Simply amazing!! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Please Tiaren  if you like more photos please


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

Anxiously awaiting more pictures. Brilliant selections so far.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Working on it. 
It's so frustating scrolling through countless galleries and not finding the ONE shot, that I am looking for. XD


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Part 3*

Berlins historic heart: Unter den Linden, Gendarmenmarkt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/498334790/in/set-72157600058750831/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dos82/1807650089/in/set-72157600339061667/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankinho/with/2536351622/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2944197121/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2935498835/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/holgman/2740481587/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hdrphotographer/3553358055/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesjeunes/2057261973/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2289239769/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/452510886/in/set-72157603989836052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/452520288/in/set-72157600058750831/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunside/2801774242/in/set-72157607292003664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abiola/sets/72157613671873026/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunside/2795815251/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/2450077592/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/498334788/in/set-72157603989836052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/2749497326/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rudiheim/48586211/









http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/account/myprofile/584246









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/498334850/in/set-72157603989836052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbahn/3567315464/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tingkaer/sets/72157604117206616/with/2367414572/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/schlawi/2946801427/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abuaiman/2784175698/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/extranoise/152736628/in/set-72057594128478219/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosember/3418897837/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/2450076702/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/452706287/in/set-72157600058750831/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/521538087/in/set-72157603989836052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/521538075/in/set-72157603989836052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtausb/sets/72157602216161287/with/2403196013/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/353020577/


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

I will repeat myself over and over again: Berlin is *amazing!* :master:


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

Berlin is so beautiful, not in every single part but as a whole its wonderful!:kiss:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Great images indeed. :cheers: Took you some time? What are you searching now?


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes...took some time. 
I'm searching for good pics of the western part of the city (first the area around Zoo and Kudamm) now. But for Kudamm/Kurfürstendamm it's actually quite hard to find many high quality photographs. I'd so loved to share the beautiful Gründerzeit-buildings left in that area... but almost no pics of high quality...


----------



## -X- (Dec 13, 2008)

nice city
i like the railway system of berlin


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice collection, thank you to post!


----------



## dekosta (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice pics!

I wonder why there is no "urban life" pictures of Berlin in this forum although it has a very vivid urban scene. 
Come on guys!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655858&page=40
Here you are! 
Especially the last pages are full of urban life.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

spectacular Berlin thread.


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I usually dont like HDR pictures, but this set looks amazing.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

dekosta said:


> Nice pics!
> I wonder why there is no "urban life" pictures of Berlin in this forum although it has a very vivid urban scene.
> Come on guys!





> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...655858&page=40
> Here you are!
> Especially the last pages are full of urban life.


Yeah nice thread there 

Maybe I'll post some urban life pics here if Tiaren has finished


----------



## mamangvilla (Jun 23, 2009)

Amazing pictures you got there
Berlin is simply one stunning city, i see it everyday and never get bored of it.


----------



## dekosta (Oct 22, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> ^^
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655858&page=40
> Here you are!
> Especially the last pages are full of urban life.


Thanks, the pics are great!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Before jumping to the west of the city, some last random pics I had left of the eastern city center. Lots of contrasts...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunside/2799159477/in/set-72157607292003664/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/452706255/in/set-72157600058750831/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/swpj73/2938394491/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600150138022/?page=2









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tingkaer/sets/72157604117206616/with/2367414572/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/langi_25/3518656223/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ill-padrino/3401459865/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ill-padrino/3397781221/in/set-72157616180754660/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157600150138022/?page=2









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/3263299145/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/3293292043/in/set-72157602480618325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/with/3067451979/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/ill-padrino/3447027114/in/set-72157616031096667/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/3399138321/in/set-72157602480618325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/3066263020/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3292509782/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/3351156066/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/infactoweb/2425309739/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artie_ha/3425183044/in/set-72157602480618325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/timopahl/3131261501/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/3113689171/in/set-72157603989836052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/2294322772/in/set-72157603989836052/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/crazy-ivory/3615781807/

And after all the pictures I've shown you until now, we still have to discover the whole western part of the city. Berlin has enough sites for two world class cities. :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great Photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of the eastern city center :cheers:


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for another set of stunning pictures.:uh:

This thread must be among the best threads on Berlin. Excellent job! :applause:


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

Moar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This Berlin thread, i think needs more photos  please


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I love the Friedrichstrasse!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Berlin really has style. Regards.*


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll soon post more! Had so much else to do...
Thanks very much for you comments.


----------



## mltdc (Jun 30, 2009)

these are pictures from my (martin hesse, dhbw mosbach blog), 
check the last entry for berlin pics

sorry if the pics are too big : )


----------



## KidGibNick (Feb 27, 2005)

artoor said:


> ^^ Maybe it is, but not on Polish SSC forums.
> We have new Berlin treads appearing regurarly for last
> couple of years.
> In fact, visiting Berlin became for some of us like a sport
> helping to keep one's mind fit.


What kind of trends (social/fashion, etc) are coming out of Berlin these days, and being adopted in Poland?

What a great set of photos!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Now the thread was hijacked...XD
Thanks though, mltdc!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

New impressions of East and West:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/konzerthaus_berlin/4473221680/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/3657311325/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/3657311637/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4460728484/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushimoto_02/4619660004/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4642475939/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matmaxx/4156521246/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/firstmad/4497441973/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4157486107/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4158247688/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4510466358/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4485145972/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/firstmad/4497915286/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4543083346/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/firstmad/4497719882/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/3048921502/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/3048941670/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brane/with/3160793191/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/4242930408/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/4241580271/in/[email protected]/

Hope you liked them!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome! I love every single picture m))


----------



## HOoria (Mar 5, 2010)

awesome pIcs Jus Like Magic..!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Next load:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2827737675/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2825932828/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/2811722732/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jule_berlin/1620933267/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/galapiafargo/2833075591/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/extranoise/2324549395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berliner1017/4632633935/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zakmc/478421468/in/set-72157594270427804/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/extranoise/440244854/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/move_lachine/2548000405/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aotw/3642319473/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ole/3409087265/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Perfect!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

The ultimate city on the planet! :banana:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic!


----------



## votepoll (May 31, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!!!! Can't get enough of Berlin!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Randomness throughout the city:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pagemaster79/2561096096/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/move_lachine/4376237022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris-cazalet/3913342318/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3458927208/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/een_berlina/3698186067/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-knaack/4399322965/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasbrauner/3510305677/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghazzog/3251033053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4408060281/in/set-72157594579668642/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thomasbrauner/3362925139/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mss_biz/4374451750/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atomhirsch/3153427463/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4493975167/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdoors/3226360832/in/set-72157604120897086/

:banana:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates Tiaren! Berlin is such a beautiful city!!!!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

My favourite city in the whole world just keeps getting better! :banana:


----------



## Mordaunt-S (Nov 27, 2007)

Fantastic! Can't find words. Love, love, love the city.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

amazing photos!


----------



## dot.pl (Aug 6, 2009)

Excellent choice of the pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabbos/4369892963/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabbos/4369896087/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2888228234/sizes/o/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2887394557/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/extranoise/165150784/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prof_tournesol/1756862905/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hajo-ed/2636246780/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atomhirsch/3423748659/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3431202403/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3432016790/sizes/o/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2958707561/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3443282048/sizes/o/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3442464573/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luis-m-vasconcelos/4751763860/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2918719773/sizes/o/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2916128318/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2916131358/in/set-72157600150138022/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2919569204/in/set-72157600150138022/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Fantastic pics, thank you!

I spent four months in Berlin last year; have to say there's nowhere else like it in the world. At times, I thought it was the oddest place I've ever visited - in a good way; massive streets lined with trees and NO people, areas next to each other, wildly differnt from the other, each suburb feeling like a village, no actual centre to the city (OK, I know it has a centre, but it's not a centre in the same way, say, Oxford St is in London) and some of the quietest areas I've been to, in the middle of a city of 3+ million people. It really is the kind of place where photographs (as good as they are) don't do it justice; you have to go there to "feel" it. I can't wait to go back, there's still so much I haven't seen.


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

Berlin is just....soo......perfect. I must go there soon! fantastic pix btw!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Berlin is majestic!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Some of Berlin's museums inside and outside*









http://bighugelabs.com/onblack.php?id=4241228829&size=large









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushimoto_02/4425675028/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/idyll23/4766582172/in/set-72157624288545776/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/my_lala/4286313272/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quakkauq/4820432917/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4820432917_167277085b_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maryzar/3895306643/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/3471993158/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/idyll23/4765942705/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/muckster/1249529003/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelasiener/3159596405/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushimoto_02/4639196831/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yushimoto_02/3886938207/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhimoff/3945198876/in/set-72157622308402687/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyric/454622001/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb-fotografie/4410978763/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhimoff/3944716617/in/set-72157622308402687/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pomax/2906577391/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dhansak79/2305476576/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/audringje/300818350/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well done!!!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos. Love Berlin!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Berlin and Park Sans Souci:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ministry/4250254651/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_grabert/4821047129/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cavallier1973/4762727269/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ulrichsson/4818876101/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudia_l/3935890987/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2843693675/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/borderzero/4905695824/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/feemail/4900666249/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3724180555/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/waxorian/4944394558/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/waxorian/4944393872/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/steffen_rentsch/3364043976/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4948558376/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosofa/4932178544/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thorbjoerngudnason/4905116138/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/spreephoto/4890276151/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/j-knaack/4321059174/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sr14700/4954996863/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2955113937/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdoors/4782707817/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/634089020/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdoors/3138764821/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/3092977003/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitalfoto-welt/4773492621/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/3155822805/in/[email protected]


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

These photos are great Tiaren! Great collection. I can see we have the same visual taste. Finally, a Berlin thread that doesn't have grey concrete and graffiti.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh beautiful Berlin...it is such a underrated city, but it truly is a worldclass european metropole  Thank for all the stunning pics. Tiaren


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Tiarens set of photos in post 111 in this thread have to be one of the most stunning ever seen in this forum! :eek2:
Danke Schön! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One photo at night of Berlin:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5382831722/in/photostream/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^ NICE!


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Berlin is just sensational; I absolutely love it.


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> Just alone living in Berlin should make you day every day!


It does, believe me. Otherwise I wouldnt have the nickname I have here lol. :lol:

But it never hurts to put another smile on the face along the way 

Great Grand finale photos, Tiaren ! ^^

Im so damn tired of cliche when it comes to Berlin ( arm aber sexy, grey, you name it hno: ). That's why I have my blog where I show only the prettiest, most interesting sides of the city and just what I love about it  And it's great to see photos that DO it some justice - like in this thread  :cheers:


----------



## Jakub (Apr 3, 2004)

Show your blog please!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ I second that!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Berlinerin said:


> That's why I have my blog where I show only the prettiest, most interesting sides of the city and just what I love about it  And it's great to see photos that DO it some justice - like in this thread


Would be nice if you could share a link that leads to your blog.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

Berlin is one stunning city !! Thanks for the pics !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Let's "bump" this thread for a while:

Berliner Dom by Malkav, on Flickr


Berlin: Brandenburger Tor by Night by PictureJohn64, on Flickr


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

Just got back from 4 days there......I love Berlin! 

Of course it helped that the weather was perfect for 4 days! But seriously, I loved the people, the art everywhere, food, urban design and layout, the art, the s and u-bahn systems, the graffiti, the clubbing (Tresor is a truly epic club) and bars, the street life, TACHELES (of course)!

I know there must be other threads highlighting the art and graffiti, but it is conspicuous by it's absence in this one! Berlin's graffiti and street art is STUNNING. The standard is waay above anywhere else I've seen. 

Oh and the architecture's pretty good. Combined with the urban layout it seems to create neighbourhoods that really work, I didn't come across any area that didn't seem pleasant and functional.

Genuinely impressed!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Small update. Quite monochrome this time. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/5437152938/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/5330975389/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/5397173844/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joe_leads/5432574674/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wilson_wong/5492663580/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andre_wolters/5491977431/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/westrat/5579425393/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/50sfan/4681776500/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bottega_di_melquiades/5643716438/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3310275430/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/berlinalex/5751470096/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/5745830182/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bottega_di_melquiades/5643719414/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Berlin-2011-Charlottenburg-21 by fascination30, on Flickr


photo - Berlin - Gendarmenmarkt roof inhabitants by Jassy-50, on Flickr


Friedrichswerder Church by <ChristiaN/>, on Flickr


Friedrichswerder Church by <ChristiaN/>, on Flickr


Berlin -2041 by Torplo, on Flickr


Alexanderplatz, Berlin by Footy_1967, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/23543672/6543966229/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


Blick nach oben [ ] by sunnybille, on Flickr


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

**** yeah!

Beautiful scenes and all of these photographers are really mastering their profession


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

He has returned!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

great to see Berlin is stepping it up. Cant wait for it to be mentioned in the same breath as London and Paris.


----------



## Kleist D (Jan 19, 2012)

*Inside Berlin*


----------



## Kleist D (Jan 19, 2012)

*Inside Berlin Part II*


----------



## Kleist D (Jan 19, 2012)

*Inside Berlin Part III*

Flughafen Tempelhof - former Airport Berlin-Tempelhof ( THF )









Flughafen/ Airport Berlin-Tegel (TXL)


----------

